# Cop Given Hamburger Laced With Glass



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

Cop Given Hamburger Laced With Glass
Last Update: 1/31/2005 9:59:13 AM

United Press International

A New York police officer suffered cuts to his mouth and throat when he was given a glass-laced hamburger at a fast-food restaurant. 

The officer, who was not identified other than being 39 years old and a 17-year NYPD veteran, ordered a meal from a McDonalds in the Bronx late Saturday. After he bit into his Big Mac, he began coughing blood and was taken to a Long Island hospital, the New York Daily News reported Monday. 

Police set up an operation to determine who put the glass in the hamburger. A few hours after the incident, a marked police vehicle used the restaurant's drive-through service. An undercover officer in the store saw an employee spit on the order for the uniformed police. 

An 18-year-old suspect was arrested and later confessed to putting glass in the Big Mac because he wanted to hurt someone, sources told the Daily News. 

The owner of the McDonald's issued a statement saying that the safety of my customers and my crew is top priority." 



Photo Copyright Getty Images 


© YellowBrix, Inc. Copyright 1997-2005


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

This seems to happen very often. Which really sucks, unless you're Steve-O and you like eating glass. 

Scott :rock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

coppah914";p="55228 said:


> Cop Given Hamburger Laced With Glass
> Last Update: 1/31/2005 9:59:13 AM
> 
> United Press International
> ...


I hope EVERBODY in the Precinct got free happy meals after that incident!!
:evil:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Simple rules to live by:
1. McDonald's, Burger King, Wendy's , and Taco Bell are CRAP, if you eat crap it will eventually catch up with you and you will become a fat ass or have a cholesterol level of 400 or both.
2. They f*&amp;k you in the drive through
3. Eat @ Subway, its healthy and you can see what the staff are doing at all times.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I bring it from home on the details with BEMA. I know who made it and know someone with AIDS or HEP whatever didnt piss, sneeze or masterbate into the ingreidents in the back room. I usally bring grapes or fruit or something anyway cause my dad usally make ribs or some BBQ dish for me and a few other dept. guys for after the detail.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Irishpride";p="55789 said:


> Simple rules to live by:
> 3. Eat @ Subway, its healthy and you can see what the staff are doing at all times.


Good point! Plus they have a better variety of choices, so you don't get bored with "detail food".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

On the dog watch, when nothing was open, we cooked our own: meatloaf, chicken, etc...prepped before shift and timed to coincide with lunch-time. Sometimes just sandwiches and soup...but it was all clean. The price usually worked out to $2.00 a meal: meat, taters, veg, bread and butter.

Cheaper than "fast food", if not as convenient, but cleaner...and everybody sat down and ate as a group, or "family". :shock:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I stopped eating in those franchised, minimum wage, Hep A & TB infected pig sties long ago...
You never know what your getting when you eat that shit.
And with all the "cop haters" out there, those of you in blue are really taking a chance.... *:uc:

*Anti-social asswipes like that make me sick...*


----------

